# Shedding + misc question on vest



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello GPB!

I had a question about shedding, my dog has been shedding a lot, way more then in the past. She is 8 months now and I am guessing it's because of the warmer weather but it has been nice for a couple of weeks now. 

Ny question is what can I do to help the shedding and keep it manageable. I bought one of the wired combs for this at target but I got nothing accomplished and will be returning it. I'm guessing since the fur is short on our dogs that these are meant for other breeds. 

Can someone recommend anything?(online or locally)

My second question is regarding vests, I have been jogging a little with Sasha lately, we are doing about 1 mile and a half. I was looking into the vests where I can put in water bottles and this will get her a little more tired and help build her physical as well as hold water for the both of us. Is 8 months to young for this kind of work out?

A vest recommendation would also be appreciated.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I got a rubber brush for Twi at walmart. Looks like this







FURemover Mini Pet Hair Removal Brush but they sell similar brushes at all pet stores.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

John, I can't recommend too much as far as backpacks, but as long as you keep it light since she's so young, it should be ok. Water for the both of you is fine. Someone else recently posted about this.. I think it was Nizmo.. I will try to find the thread for you and post the link here for you. http://www.gopitbull.com/conditioning/26574-who-here-rocks-backpack.html

As for the shedding, I had great success with just a regular pumice stone. She is probably shedding excessively b/c she's blowing her puppy coat, and due to the change in weather. Using a rectangular pumice stone that you can find in the Health and Beauty isle of any Walmart or other store, you run it over her coat like you would the brush, I did this several times a day. Go with the direction of her coat, not against it. This will be more productive if done after a nice warm bath, shampoo, rinse, repeat (shampoo 2x) and then condition the coat really well with a good moisturizing conditioner and let it soak for a few minutes before rinsing it out. Then towel dry thoroughly, or use a blow dryer on a low setting (especially if she's not used to the sound of the dryer). This will help tremendously, and the pumice stone should only run you a couple bucks at Walmart, or you may even find it at a dollar store like Family Dollar, Dollar General, Dollar Tree, etc. Best of luck to you and I hope this helps you out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The brushes listed above are all you need for a pit puppy no wire brushes as they are useless and will scratch the skin.
The change in weather and the fact that is is blowing puppy coat is why you are seeing all the hair. A good bath and a good daily brushing should have it under control in a week or so.

8 Months IMO is too young to start with a backpack wait till at least 11 months to add any real weight. Also I would not be running with a 8 month old puppy I would wait another 2 months then add weight at 11 months. 8 months is really young and you can do damage to those growing bones.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa, thanks for the correction on the backpack and running. See, I learn something new every day! Great advice, and thanks for confirming my thoughts about blowing the puppy coat and the change in weather being why she's shedding so much.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!

I'll hold off on the back pack, we don't really run, more like jog at slower pace since I'm incredibly out of shape. It's jog-walk,jog-walk. I'll take the advice and take it easy on her wittle bones... 

She's gotten so big sometimes you forget she's still a puppy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

In my opinion 8mo is not too young to jog/walk with your pup. It would be nice if you are not on pavement and instead using a dirt path but it is the hard jolting pressure of a hard run that would do damage. Also if you are only adding two 16oz bottles to a pack that should hurt her either. that would only be about 2# I wouldn't add any more than that for the time being. 

As far as the shedding goes you could add a little lard to her food about 1tsp. twice to three times a week this would add extra oil and help with the shedding. 

I don't use a brush on V i take a wet washcloth and run that over her body once a week it lifts out the dead hair just fine for us. Although my girl rarely sheds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is where we have to agree to disagree. I work with performance dogs everyday and not just my own and there have been extensive studies done on working dogs and growing puppies. You may not get an acute injury now by jogging or running a puppy but you can do long term damage you do not see till they are older. Hair line fractures and just one thing they can get as a puppy from continuous running and it weakens the bones. Later on in life it can lead to different problems and fractures since the bones were already stressed. 
Just because our puppies can run for long periods of time does not mean they should. The most research to some out on this is related to Agility dogs. Years ago when we all started Agility no one knew the dangers of putting stress on young dogs bodies. Then the agility dogs started to fall apart and have short careers and more research got involved. If you look at studies that were done on performance dogs and the articles that are published in magazines like "Clean Run" you will see that over the years the approach to working out young dogs has dramatically changed. Now we take the more cautious approach to preserve our dogs for the future and do not get into too much too soon. I can go on and on about what they have found is dangerous and what can be an acceptable work out for your pup but just use your smarts and wait just a tad longer before you add weight. I know you do not have an issue waiting I am really talking more in general.

If it could potential cause harm in the long run why risk it? Just because you see no side effects now does not mean you will not create a problem later. Look at all the occurrences of blown out knees that we are starting to see with all breeds. Structure and genetics do play a small part but also how we workout our dogs is the main factor in this. I ruined my first two working dogs and almost ruined Vixen but quickly learned my lesson and paid attention to what was being said about keeping performance dogs injuries at a minimum. Since I have taken a more cautious approach I have not had any big injuries to any of my dogs or puppies (that would be over 14 dogs now injury free)
So just because you think it will not cause problems now or you do not see an issue now does not mean it is a good idea to work a puppy like that. Wait till they are 10-12 months your patience could pay off big time and save a knee surgery!

Know I know we are not talking performance dogs with your pup(or at least not yet )
but the logic is the same keep your young dogs safe. Walking is fine and maybe even a light jog but I would take the easy road for another 2 months then start upping the workout. JMO


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Well on my dogs I use the FURminator (in the photos there is 3 of them: Blue *cat, *Dog "one that I have", *Dog)










It pulls out the hair that is shedding out. I dont have a shed problem in my house with my Presa's or my Mal.

When you start you use in it once a week for a month, then once a month, & I personally use it only every other month to keep the shedding down.

You can purchase it has the following places
- PetSmart $54.99 
- Amazon $30.00 + Shipping
- Ebay $25.00 + Shipping

GREAT Product


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> The brushes listed above are all you need for a pit puppy no wire brushes as they are useless and will scratch the skin.
> The change in weather and the fact that is is blowing puppy coat is why you are seeing all the hair. A good bath and a good daily brushing should have it under control in a week or so.
> 
> 8 Months IMO is too young to start with a backpack wait till at least 11 months to add any real weight. Also I would not be running with a 8 month old puppy I would wait another 2 months then add weight at 11 months. 8 months is really young and you can do damage to those growing bones.


As far as backpacks go, I'm no expert but it just doesn't seem natural to me. I can understand pulling weight, the physiology of it puts the stress on the joints and muscles that are used for power moves anyway like running , climbing etc. - but with a back pack the weight is put on the spine, even if its low weight, I don't think the canine spine evolved with the intention of carrying *any* weight on it. Camels they're not. I may be wrong though.

...thats just my opinion. i try to keep things natural yet with slight manipulation .

i carry a backpack myself almost everywhere, with two dogs and the need for water, plastic bags, bowl, spray bottle, and stuff for my gf and I its a must, even when just walking half a mile.









they have on Harnesses, yes, but Nina will be getting off hers soon as she is getting bigger, even though she *hardly* ever pulls, I dont see keeping an adult pit on a harness and retractable as something that's OK. Tyson wouldn't dare pull, but I think I will be retiring his too soon. Their prong days are over, but dominant collar remain. 
I'm 6 ft tall and weigh around 190 so I could handle him should anything ever arise but why chance it with a harness, he's getting stronger too now.

My gf doesnt use the harness when walking Tyson, obviously. She's 110 soaking wet.

Just thought I'd show the backpack, knew I had to have a picture of it somewhere, the things is always on my back ( like my gf)....just kidding, she's the best.

*Oh Im sorry Lisa, I replied to your post by accident, I meant to just do a quick post.*


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I would like to give my inexperienced, and humble opinion on jogging with puppies, even adult dogs.

I like to stick to things that are natural within the species. There was a point in my life where I was jogging everday 8 miles. ( 80-90 minutes ).
I would wake up in the morning with my ankles and knees killing me, yet, I'd still do it.
i look back and see how ridiculous I was. My running now consists of sprints or fast runs for much shorter periods. We are not buffalo. Our bodies were not made for long distance running. I'd say the same for most dogs. You do not see a dog in a natural setting or wolf in the wild running for long distances. It would be short bursts , either running to prey or away from predator.

I have completely changed my entire exercising regimen from the days I was young and silly. My exercises make sense now. No silly stuff that isn't natural or out of balance with the human body.
No heavy leg extensions.

No *upright rows.* etc.








*I mean, when the hell do we lift anything in this manner? makes no damn sense.*

I try to keep the same frame of mind with my dogs.
A dog is not a gazelle, why would it run 5-10 miles in a fast pace non stop? ( 30 - 60 minutes)
Just my opinion. I am open to discussion on this though... but not with upright rows...lol.


----------

